# Drahthaar / German Wire Hair for Sale



## weatherby_man (Feb 5, 2008)

I am unfortunately selling one of my Drahts. She is 7 years old and one of the most legit pheasant hunting dogs you will hunt over. She is very obedient and has been trained right. She is great around kids (has had kids mauling her since she was a pup), loves affection, and is a great family dog. She is quiet, rarely barks (I have only heard her bark maybe twice in the last 2 or 3 years), and loves to run.

She has been going to the Dakotas twice a year since she was 8 months old and just recently made a trip to Kansas pheasant hunting as well. She has hunted just about everything out there and points and retrieves better than a high majority of dogs I have been around. I have a picture of her with a pheasant in her mouth pointing on another pheasant. She has one of the strongest drives I have been around and will just go, and go, and go.

I am posting her on this forum because she needs to go to somebody that will use her to hunt. She is too good to not be used. I will be selective on what home she goes to. Please private message me or call/txt me at 435-770-7720 for questions and more pictures. She is a solid dark liver/chestnut color with a softer coat than most wirehairs. I have her Drahthaar paperwork, pedigree, and testing scores, etc. She is vom Wilde lines.


----------

